# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  głód a zawroty głowy

## karolina077

Zauważyłam u siebie że gdy jestem głodna zaczyna  kręcić mi się w głowie  mam dusznosci, oblewają mnie poty,  serce szybko mi bije mam wrażenie że zemdleję gdy się np napiję objawy te znikają lecz nie  na  długo za poł godziny znów to samo. gdy ciagle  jestem najedzona  nie mam tego. Ostatnio bardzo się przestraszyłam i zaczęłam jeść lecz  przytyłam 7kg:/ wczesniej byłam na własnej diecie na której utracilam sporo kg . Nie wiem czy powinnam z tym coś zrobić wcześniej tak nie miałam, więc nie pokoi mnie  to prosze o pomoc pozdrawiam (:

----------


## TomaszK

są to objawy hipoglikemii. Objawy powinny ustąpić po zjedzeniu, np czegoś słodkiego

----------


## karolina077

dziekuję  za odpowiedz  :Smile: 
a z  tym najlepiej  do  lekarza  iśc  czy poprostu jak tak  sie  robi  zjeść  coś  słodkiego
mozna  zrobić badania które  by wykazały czy to hipoglikemia ... badanie  cukru np? nad czczo czy wtedy  gdy sie jest  głodnym żeby  zobaczyć jaki   jest najniższy ten cukier ?

----------

